# Overfeeding



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

When I was a kid I heard that if you keep feeding a goldfish it'll eat until it dies, is this true?

If I put a few guppy fry in with my betta will it keep eating until it pops? With a bettas temperment I'd think it would eat everything it can get it's mouth on.

How often would you feed a betta guppy fry?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

im not sure about eating itself 2 death but i had a betta (the prettiest EVER) and it choked on a ball of bloodworms. i was so sad but bettas can b greedy.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I heard the goldfish thing, too. I find it easy to that believe goldfish and cichlids would keep eating until their stomach ruptured, but i've never seen any documention. Have you every seen any of your fish not be hungry unless it was dying. The only time my fish don't eat is when one has fry in her mouth.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I powerfeed comets (gut load them) before I feed them to my big tank. I keep them in a small tank for a few days, then just before feeding I dump a ton of pellets in with them. I've never had any eat so much it died before I dumped it in the big tank.. and none of my cichlids (pbass) have ever died from eating too many.... althought I'm not saying it's impossible.


----------

